# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  ExClUsIvE Beyoncé Revolution Deluxe Edition 20o9 2CD - FuLl AlBuM

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Artist:Beyoncé
Album: Revolution
Released:28 10 2o09
Genre: PoP
Tracks: 29
Quality: 128 kbps / 44,1 kHz / Stereo
Size: 112.4 MB

Cd 1

01. BIENVENUE (Feat, IAM)
02. CREOLE
03. LOVE IN THIS CLUB (Feat. Usher & Lil Wayne)
04. IM ALONE NOW
05. HONESTLY
06. LOST YOU MIND
07. KICK HIM OUT
08. WISHING ON A STAR
09. CONTROL
10. ROC
11. UNTIL THE END OF TIME (Feat. Justin Timberlake)
12. BACK UP
13. POSION
14. IN DA CLUB (SEXY LIL THUG) (Feat. 50 Cent)
15. WHAT'S IT GONNA BE
16. NEW SHOES
17. HE STILL LOVES ME (Feat. Walter Williams)
18. SHOULD HAVE (FOREVER TO BLEED)

Cd 2

01. IF A WERE A BOY (Dj Ecape Don Capello Remix Radio Edit)
02. DIVA (Red Top Club Mix)
03. HALO (Mysto & Pizzi Dance Remix)
04. BROKEN-HEARTED GIRL (Alan Braxe Remix Radio Edit)
05. SWEET DREAMS (Ok Dac Mix)
06. SINGLE LADIES (PUT A RING ON IT) (Dj Escape & Tony Culuccio Mix)
07. EGO (Remix Feat. Kanye West)

Bonus
08. SAVE THE HERO
09. KEEP GIVING YOUR LOVE TO ME
10. SLOW LOVE
11. PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN

Download

RapidShare.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422107
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422108

2shared.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422075
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422089

MegaUpload.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422079
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422093

GettyFile.ru
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422077
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422090

WikiSend.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422082
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422097

WikiFortio.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422083
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422096

FileFactory.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422074
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422087

FileGetty.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422078
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422091

Uploaded.to
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422076
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422088

SendSpace.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422081
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422095

SlingFile.CoM
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422085
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422099

FileSend.NeT
CD1:http://takemyfile.com/422086
CD2:http://takemyfile.com/422100

----------

